# Watch Strap Storage



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

At one time I kept my unused straps in a carrier bag , but have now started to store them in an old Tea bag tin :laugh:

How do you store yours ?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I keep mine in a cigar box.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Plastic tub. Really need to have a clearout.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

My watch box has a neat little drawer where I keep my regular wearers - the others go in a plaggy box with my watch tools and other bits n bobs.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

This thread is worthless without pictures. :tongue:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures. :tongue:


 Agreed , I will post a pic later :biggrin:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Agreed , I will post a pic later :biggrin:


 Has promised my Tetley tea bag tin :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Tazmo61 said:


> Has promised my Tetley tea bag tin :laugh:


 That's real class. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I keep mine in a Heroes sweet tub


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

jsud2002 said:


> I keep mine in a Heroes sweet tub


 Sweet.


----------

